# Popularity of NFAA Field?



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree that field is much more enjoyable than 3-D! I really don't relish the thought of it taking 3 hours to shoot 20 arrows! The promotion of 3-D and the prize money involved seem to be the main difference. Europe has started a field event modeled on the PGA with sponsors, commentators, and a lot of camera coverage. Web site alternative2tv.com. Hopefully it will catch on there and migrate here!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> I agree that field is much more enjoyable than 3-D! I really don't relish the thought of it taking 3 hours to shoot 20 arrows! The promotion of 3-D and the prize money involved seem to be the main difference. Europe has started a field event modeled on the PGA with sponsors, commentators, and a lot of camera coverage. Web site alternative2tv.com. Hopefully it will catch on there and migrate here!


I sort of agree..>BUT......the complaint only a short 15 years ago was that 4 hours to shoot a 28 target field course and shooting 112 arrows during that 4 hours was TOO LONG....SO.."they" went to 3-D so they weren't out there "all day" to shoot.

NOW....whadda we have? 3 hours for TWENTY shots, and an entire tournament decided in only 40 shots.....Shooting ONE arrow every 20 to 25 minutes.
It has now gotten so that field/hunter rounds give you more arrows being shot in a FASTER period of time...you actually get to shoot your bow instead of sit and wait between shots.

HOWEVER....today's persons will tell you that they aren't out there to "Rush around", so it is OK to take 3 hours for 20 shots! Strange reversal from the "excuses" of only a short 15 years ago.

NOW...3-D is an absolute hoot to participate in, but it sure is expensive and time consuming, considering so few arrow shot and a tournament decided in only 40 shots (give or take, if there is a "shoot down.").

3-Ders are devoted to their game and most wouldn't give it up for anything and don't want ANY changes to ever come into it. Field shooters are the same way, FITA shooters the same about their game, etc.

Shoot what you want to, shoot for fun; afterall it is not a life or death situation, and if it has become that, then perhaps one should review their priorities in life?????

I know the days of me driving for an overnite or weekend 3-D shoot have long since past. I'm even hesitant to drive very far anymore to shoot FIELD/HUNTER rounds either. Too costly and cheaper for me to go out and ride the bicycle for free. Priorities in life change.

field14


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you Student-Archer for the link. That is a VERY interesting sight/concept/venue! 

I had been away for a while and forgotten there was a discussion about this a few years ago on this sight called "Why is Field Dying?" I re-read that entire topic last night and came to this conclusion; there are many opinions, but one that comes up very often is the fact that the problem lies in Promotion. It seems the states are responsible for the promotion of the sport so they have seemed to have failed. So I guess the solution lies in getting more active on the state level and working from the bottom up.

Although I really enjoyed the coverage of the shoot in the UK via the internet and that sort of promotion is needed, I'm not absolutely positive that promoting a televised pro tour is ALL of the answer. The product (opportunity) needs to be made available to the masses, and until the average person can go to a range again with less than a two hour drive that's going to remain a major challenge.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*Reviving Field*

This is a great topic, as I would hate to see Field vanish, and my best buddy and I were just talking about the virtues, or not, of field.

I truly think it's not as popular, because it is a lot of work. With practice ends, 120 arrows, which with the walking, the heat, or wet, the skeeters and anything else I haven't listed, it can become very unpopular to the non-diehards. 

I am NOT trying to make this a competition between FITA Field and NFAA Field, but someone had the right idea many years ago, they (NFAA), just overdid it a bit. A FITA Field is 72 arrows, without practice, per day.

Maybe the full day field and hunter rounds, need to be looked at, to make them more relevant in keeping archers. The attraction to archery is one thing, it's the chasing people off with a marathon round that does it.

Obviously, they can get it done with FITA Field with less arrows, maybe it should be looked at once again.

I have noticed one thing with NFAA Field and FITA Field, the NFAA Field can be a bit inconsistent in set-up from range to range. With FITA, except for varying terrain, you know exactly what to expect, if it is set up right. 

I'm not a big 3Der, it's fun, just no time, but Field, (FITA or NFAA), is fantastic, and I wish more people would participate. I just think it's too much for some, and especially as people get older, they just say they'll wait until indoors.

JMHO

T-Man


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

titanium man said:


> Maybe the full day field and hunter rounds, need to be looked at, to make them more relevant in keeping archers. The attraction to archery is one thing, it's the chasing people off with a marathon round that does it.


I appreciate your comments titanium man and find much to agree with. I am going to approach the above just from my own perspective. Frankly, to shoot 40 3D arrows is MUCH more draining than 112 field. You have all the waiting to shoot with 3D, you have to wait on others to judge distance, draw, let down, draw, let down, wait, judge, wait some more to shoot. Well, you get the picture. I'd much rather be shooting than trying to figure out how best to squeeze an arrow through a much too narrow opening. To summarize, for me, (and just me,) Field is much more relaxing and less taxing. You shoot your arrows and your done. 

Thank you again for your thoughts.


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*Not. but could use help*

Field archery is great fun and hasn't lost anything. The only thing I can add is I see 50-1 more 3-d ranges then field. Take a look across the United States and count the number of field courses and clubs that only offer 3-d.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

titanium man said:


> This is a great topic, as I would hate to see Field vanish, and my best buddy and I were just talking about the virtues, or not, of field.
> 
> I truly think it's not as popular, because it is a lot of work. With practice ends, 120 arrows, which with the walking, the heat, or wet, the skeeters and anything else I haven't listed, it can become very unpopular to the non-diehards.
> 
> ...


I strongly disagree with FULL DAY...4-5 hours for 112 shots is NOT a full day...

Nobody blasts 3-D for 3-4 hours for TWENTY SHOTS...or in some of the big IBO shoots....4-8 hours for TEN SHOTS...and now all of a sudden 4-5 hours is ALL DAY and takes too long?

What?

This is coming straight from the HIP....people in this game are becoming more LAZY by the year.....Full FITA at 144 arrows is TOO MANY, 900 rounds at 90 Arrows is TOO many, FIELD/HUNTER at 112 arrows (two halves a 56 shots, normally with a 'break in between) is TOO MANY and TOO LONG... FITA Field at 72 is also, based on today's LAZY shooters....too many and too long.

In addition to this....people now want to take a break after 30 shots in an indoor NFAA round...especially during leagues...and after only 15 shots on a Vegas round!!!

BUT...many of those same people will spend a thousand bucks to go to a THREE DAY....40 shot 3-D event, and spend as much as 12-15 HOURS on the course to do it...but that is OK??????? They "like to be with their friends, and after all....if it TAKES ALL DAY, SO WHAT? I'm in NO HURRY ANYWAYS.

Talk about HYPOCRITES...and frankly....I'm fed up with it.....

Straight from the hip, but the TRUTH....OK and NO HURRY to take ALL DAY for 40 shots...but heaven forbid if it is 4-5 hours for 112 shots...that is a MARATHON.

Good thing you weren't around years back when field tournaments took 6 hours...for 56 targets and 224 shots! Pulling the full weight of the bows and HOLDING 35-40 pounds.....EGADS....
Blast away at me...but go figure....OK on one side...but NOT OK on the other....indoors or out...let's shoot as few arrows as SLOW as we can...but oh, wait...we gotta TIME those shots....to shoot 3 arrows in UNDER one minute..>INDOORS...but outdoors..you get ONE MINUTE (actually more) for ONE shot....go figure?

Struck a nerve did ya...absolutely! But it is the TRUTH and if the truth hurts...then so be it.
field14


----------



## russdiggins (Feb 10, 2009)

field14 said:


> I strongly disagree with FULL DAY...4-5 hours for 112 shots is NOT a full day...
> 
> Nobody blasts 3-D for 3-4 hours for TWENTY SHOTS...or in some of the big IBO shoots....4-8 hours for TEN SHOTS...and now all of a sudden 4-5 hours is ALL DAY and takes too long?
> 
> ...


++:darkbeer:1


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

field14 said:


> I'm even hesitant to drive very far anymore to shoot FIELD/HUNTER rounds either. Too costly and cheaper for me to go out and ride the bicycle for free. Priorities in life change.
> 
> field14


Ride a bike...aw....say it ain't so Field...say it ain't so...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

carlosii said:


> Ride a bike...aw....say it ain't so Field...say it ain't so...


But it IS so....cycling is hassle free, no TIME LIMITS, inexpensive, do it when you feel like it, how you feel like it, and get away from the telephone and politics. No waiting on this or that or questions like "Do you know your bow hand is shaking?" while on the line....etc, etc, etc.

No pencil whipping, no my "BIKE" is faster than yours....cuz YOU are the one pedaling it, haha.

5,400 miles for this year since the end of March...and still counting.

If it wasn't for my new Merlins that I got this year...the XV and now the Excalibur, my archery career may well have ended.....but now with the Excalibur, I'm getting an itch to compete again...finally.

Cycling, however will NOT go away...along with my racquetball....and then archery as far as hobbies go...

field14


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I like both.

3D seems weighted far more towards figuring out the shot you want to take than taking the shot. I lose more points with yardage estimation errors, or not thinking about where I want to put the arrow on the animal carefully based on the highest probable score, than actually blowing the shot.

I think that a lot of people like 3D because they can pretend that they're hunting, but not wait DAYS to take ONE shot.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I see thre things #1 promotion I am out all the time in the archery community and never hear of one of these shoots
#2 known distance most people I know think yardage estimation is as much fun as the shooting
# 3 shooting animal targets is just more fun than shooting the same target over and over I hope to see it make a comeback we need all of the shooting sports to survive and do well if I could ever find a shoot I would go support yall Have fun shoot your bow and pass it on


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

I recently tried field after shooting 3d for years. I heard about field but didn't hear about a shoot until too late. Many archers want to try it but are reluctant to go thr first time without a guide. This hindered me until Chris and Bob Destin offered to take us around. They were great and patiently explained the shooting rules to us. Now---I am hooked on FIELD. I am outside walking through the woods, shooting up, down and side hill shots. Alot of arrows while I am out there.

What to do---- adopt a 3Der-- take them to a field shoot, be patient and caring and above all ---*KEEP IT LIGHT AND HAVE FUN. *

There is one PROBLEM with Field for me. I lost my EXCUSE--- *"I missed because I misjudged the distance". * Now it is me ----or the pesky bug flew in my ear!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

jjgsp said:


> Now it is me ----or the pesky bug flew in my ear!


Put some bugs in your ear before you start. They'll keep the squatters out while you're shooting


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

this is being said in sarcastic humor so take it with a chuckle or few....

it's ok to taunt and torment the field shooters to get em to play the rubber deer game, but the rubber deer shooters wuss out at any chance they can to not play the field game?





jjgsp said:


> I recently tried field after shooting 3d for years. I heard about field but didn't hear about a shoot until too late. Many archers want to try it but are reluctant to go thr first time without a guide. This hindered me until Chris and Bob Destin offered to take us around. They were great and patiently explained the shooting rules to us. Now---I am hooked on FIELD. I am outside walking through the woods, shooting up, down and side hill shots. Alot of arrows while I am out there.
> 
> What to do---- adopt a 3Der-- take them to a field shoot, be patient and caring and above all ---*KEEP IT LIGHT AND HAVE FUN. *
> 
> There is one PROBLEM with Field for me. I lost my EXCUSE--- *"I missed because I misjudged the distance". * Now it is me ----or the pesky bug flew in my ear!


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

rock monkey, Frankly, there's always been something very paradoxical to me about shooting rubber deer with pink, blue, red, and purple bows with 6X scopes and three foot stabilizers. It's kinda like wipin' before you poop, it just don't make sense. 

Now, back to the topic. I posted this in the NFAA "Pro's" forum because I thought this might be where the great "minds" hung out. There's been some problems identified so far but not too many suggestions of solutions. Is there nothing that can be done?

How bout some input from some NFAA officials, we know you are here.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*This Might Help*

Change the tournament format to 14 targets (56 arrows). This can be done in two hours and shouldn't cramp anyone's style. Shoot the first half and go home. For the die hards (like me), eat lunch after the first 14, blind draw for four man squads, and shoot the back 14 like a skins game for 50 cents per target. Worst case you have a lot of fun and loose $7.

Jbird


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

20ftup said:


> I see thre things #1 promotion I am out all the time in the archery community and never hear of one of these shoots
> #2 known distance most people I know think yardage estimation is as much fun as the shooting
> # 3 shooting animal targets is just more fun than shooting the same target over and over I hope to see it make a comeback we need all of the shooting sports to survive and do well if I could ever find a shoot I would go support yall Have fun shoot your bow and pass it on


All my shoots are posted on Shootarchery.com and NCFAA-archery.org. No more official field shoots scheduled this year. We are having a Fita shoot Oct. 17. 

You don't have to wait for an official shoot to try field archery. The personal invitation given you last month is still open. Thursday evenings and Sunday afternoons are good. Bring as many as you like. Give me a call and come down and try it.

Tim


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

First off field isn't dead or dying.... It's actually coming back very strong. Just scroll down the forum list a couple and you will see a very active field forum. 

Now field maybe dead in your area....or you may not know where to find it....but that doesn't mean that it's dead or that it needs to be changed. 

The round doesn't need to be changed....72 arrows instead of 112 arrows isn't going to make the round that much shorter time wise....sorry it's not. 14 targets instead of 28....you'll drive more people away then you will bring in. I know I will damned if I would go to a shoot to shoot a half.....and I don't know many real field shooters that would either.... If you want to only shoot 14 targets at a local shoot then have at it....if it takes you a long time to shoot a round that's on your group. 

It took us the same amount of time to shoot a round at Nationals (29 targets) as it does or less to shoot an ASA event....I was off the course in 4 hours or so every day....

At home even not shooting 4 wide unless I get in a dog slow group and people want to take a "lunch break" ukey: I still get done in about 4 hours or so...or less. 

If you want to play golf and only like to play 9 holes....great but they aren't changing the game or the courses to accomodate....a round of golf is 18 holes....a field round is 28 targets. 

Just like how an ASA round is 20 targets....an NFAA 5 spot round is 12 ends...NAA indoors is 20 ends....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

20ftup said:


> I see thre things #1 promotion I am out all the time in the archery community and never hear of one of these shoots
> #2 known distance most people I know think yardage estimation is as much fun as the shooting
> # 3 shooting animal targets is just more fun than shooting the same target over and over I hope to see it make a comeback we need all of the shooting sports to survive and do well if I could ever find a shoot I would go support yall Have fun shoot your bow and pass it on


Your state has as much or more field shoots then any other state in the ENTIRE COUNTRY :doh:

Judging yardage isn't as much fun as shooting....PERIOD. And I am good at judging yardage....if you want to guess the yardage I am sure your group will gladly stand on the marker while you shoot 

You may find it more fun....but that's because your one of those people that has never shot field and you think that shooting marked yardage is easy....go on over to Jarlickers or Treatons or stick and wheel and see how easy it is.:zip:

Every target in field is different....even the targets on the 2nd half are different from those on the front. A 50 isn't the same on both sides...you aren't gonna get lucky and shoot a good score on a target...can you make 4 good shots or do you depend on luck like the Chewies do that complain about field being boring :wink: 

Anyone notice how the people that say field is boring or easy cuz it's marked don't say that about indoors.......


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> First off field isn't dead or dying.... It's actually coming back very strong. Just scroll down the forum list a couple and you will see a very active field forum.


I may have to disagree with your statement. I just know that in NFAA Fields "heyday" there were over a thousand people at the Nationals even when it was held on a God forsaken Mesa (Desert) just outside Golden, CO. 

I'm not certain that you can judge a sports popularity by the activity on a particular internet forum. Also, if you look at that forum MUCH of the activity is about equipment, posts that should probably be in another area of the forums. 



Brown Hornet said:


> Now field maybe dead in your area....or you may not know where to find it....but that doesn't mean that it's dead or that it needs to be changed.


Agreed, It IS dead and dying in MO and many other places that it used to thrive. Many, many years ago where I was raised and lived until I was 25 years old there were THREE, yes THREE TOP NOTCH 28 target ranges within 25 miles of my home (which was a VERY rural area.) Today there is none. In fact, I only know of two in the entire state now. 



Brown Hornet said:


> The round doesn't need to be changed....72 arrows instead of 112 arrows isn't going to make the round that much shorter time wise....sorry it's not. 14 targets instead of 28....you'll drive more people away then you will bring in. I know I will damned if I would go to a shoot to shoot a half.....and I don't know many real field shooters that would either.... If you want to only shoot 14 targets at a local shoot then have at it....if it takes you a long time to shoot a round that's on your group.


Agreed on all accounts X 100. It's not a problem with the game OR competition from other venues.



Brown Hornet said:


> It took us the same amount of time to shoot a round at Nationals (29 targets) as it does or less to shoot an ASA event....I was off the course in 4 hours or so every day....


Accurate observation I am sure. 



Brown Hornet said:


> At home even not shooting 4 wide unless I get in a dog slow group and people want to take a "lunch break" ukey: I still get done in about 4 hours or so...or less.


Again, accurate I am sure.



Brown Hornet said:


> If you want to play golf and only like to play 9 holes....great but they aren't changing the game or the courses to accomodate....a round of golf is 18 holes....a field round is 28 targets.


Agreed again.



Brown Hornet said:


> Just like how an ASA round is 20 targets....an NFAA 5 spot round is 12 ends...NAA indoors is 20 ends....


Ditto.

In addition, if you really want to slow things down introduce unknown yardages. It will then take all day to shoot 28. Furthermore the top field shooters will still be the top field shooters. It will do NOTHING to level the field, if anything it would make a wider gap between the really good shooters and the average. It would also make it tougher for youths and newcomers to the game. I'm pretty certain that would be a bad move.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Lazarus,
are you SURE about :" may have to disagree with your statement. I just know that in NFAA Fields "heyday" there were over a thousand people at the Nationals even when it was held on a God forsaken Mesa (Desert) just outside Golden, CO. 

I was at that tournament that came to be known as the "Rocky Mountain Rip-off" in 1974, and I don't think there were a thousand shooters at that event from hell.

Then there was the "Tin Cup" trailer/camping grounds...EGADS....

Oh, but the memories from THAT shoot....but we won't get into that, haha

field14


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

field14. I was there. I sure thought there was over a thousand there. And yes, I experienced everything you mentioned. Even made some REALLY good memories, lol, even at age 17 I think it was. :zip:

Betcha I can one up ya though......I was a member of the group that kilt the large rattlesnake on day one that dang neart got the whole tourney shut down. I can't claim the kill though, that was Scott Chapman (George's Son) that finally arrowed the critter. My stabilizer did get quite a bit a venom on it though from where he struck it three times while I was tryin to whack him over the head and missed. Good times. (But that wasn't the BEST part!) :zip:

Regardless, there was something happening in NFAA Field in those days that's not happening now. There was a range everywhere in those days.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Lazarus said:


> I can't claim the kill though, that was Scott Chapman (George's Son) that finally arrowed the critter. .


I never met Scott, but George is a guy I wish I could spend more time with.

Nice sense of humor, assuming he's kidding 

Great coach too. 

One of those people you're just happy to have been able to meet!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Lazarus said:


> field14. I was there. I sure thought there was over a thousand there. And yes, I experienced everything you mentioned. Even made some REALLY good memories, lol, even at age 17 I think it was. :zip:
> 
> Betcha I can one up ya though......I was a member of the group that kilt the large rattlesnake on day one that dang neart got the whole tourney shut down. I can't claim the kill though, that was Scott Chapman (George's Son) that finally arrowed the critter. My stabilizer did get quite a bit a venom on it though from where he struck it three times while I was tryin to whack him over the head and missed. Good times. (But that wasn't the BEST part!) :zip:
> 
> Regardless, there was something happening in NFAA Field in those days that's not happening now. There was a range everywhere in those days.


You could be right about the number of participants, but I remember how torqued off the PROS were about having to shoot up on the top of the mesa and the lousy road there was to get up there. Narry a tree in sight, rattlesnakes, prairie dog holes to fall into, and STRAW BALES that leaked arrows like sieves. Not to mention the wind that was continuous. Not that WIND made any difference to Terry Ragsdale, however, hahahaha.

You ARE one up on me. I do recall tho the "incident" about the huge rattler that was killed and the thoughts of shutting down the tournament. Too bad they never even TRIED to shut down that same day.......

I was in the group that was shooting the 80 yarder next to the power lines when that big ole Thunderstorm came out of nowhere! Lightening didn't strike us or really near us...but, it sure got our attention. I also remember all the frickin' complete pass-thrus we had on the straw bales. One of the guys in my group shot his arrow on the 30 yarder on the edge of the bluff.....and that arrow is still probably flying over the edge of that bluff and into la-la land, haha.

At least the trip into Denver to "play" at Elich's Gardens was worth some of the trip, and relieved some of the frustration. The tour of the Coor's brewery wasn't so bad either.

I took the PSE sponsored archery course and instructor course from George Chapman several years back. When George talks about compound bows and mechanics....people listen! It is so sad that his wife, Patty, passed away a year or so ago.

field14


----------



## jonabxring (Jul 30, 2007)

*with your passion, how could it ever die?*

Forgive me for posting in a "pro" area. But I had a few thoughts. I never saw the "hay day's" of any archery....I hear stories about people going to 4-6 3d shoots over a weekend and about all the shoots that "used" to exist around here. I shot my first field round 3 years ago and fell in love. My first thought was "darn, this is tougher than I thought" and my second was "holy cow, these boys can shoot". My third was, I gotta wait how long; to do this again?

I'm curious as to what differences those who witnessed the hay days can tell us about. I'm wondering if it was a bunch of folks getting together to shoot thier bows and have a good time? I'm wondering if due to expections of archers with the advanced equipment now days that the focus is on "score" and "winning" as compared to just the pure enjoyment of shooting with others whom enjoyed the same thing? I'm wondering how many people simply don't know anything about field archery as I shot for 2 years before I ever heard anything about it. The first time I say a flyer for a 3d tourny at the bow shop it mentioned a "california start" and I was sad because I knew there was no way I could go to California....and yes, that is a true story.

I spent a little time in the bow shop today with a young lady whom had "never" shot a bow before. So many times there are archers who have shot for a while and are good shots but never been to any kind of tournament or competed; either thru lack of interest, fear of failure, or whatever reason and there are a lot of reasons. There is such a large # of archers whom just haven't been motivated to attend competion "for the fun of it". At shoots I hear how #'s have increased from last year and how good they could be if we all just brought one person; which gives us all hope and a mission.

So many out here don't know what is available to them out there. Don't know about the knowledge and information available on websites such as this one. When I found out there was a place that I could search for tournaments; I thought I had died and gone to heaven. When I realized there were tournaments I could shoot 2-3x's the arrows for the same $, I knew I was in heaven.

On an individual level we hopefully will get more involved to support local clubs and state level tournaments as there is so much competition between organizations now and so much effort to coordinate tournaments that we need strong leaders with unified support. Cut out the predjudice that exists among ourselves with the spotties calling the chewies lucky/best guessers or vice versa one way or the other as I'm pretty sure that whether you shoot spots or 3d; you're gonna love a field shoot. Educate the newbies who think archery is their bow and a bag in the back yard and load up the car while cutting expenses and spread the good news that archery is a year long sport and a life time activity......course all this is easier said than done and in reality it doesn't really work; but it does work "some" of the time, and I don't really know what else to do. Hopefully some of those "great minds" will have the answers and this is all a mute point, but until then tell an archer you don't know about how you feel about "field archery" with the passion you expressed in your opening post and then do the same with another.......good luck. 

Field archery is'nt dead.......its just that so many out there now haven't discovered it


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

One thought I have about low participation in NFAA field shoots...is INTIMIDATION. Another is constant CHANGING of things to try to LOWER THE SCORES...of....the TOP shooters and make it next to impossible for the mid-range shooter and impossible for the newbie.

They get intimidated, figure it is a waste of time, and go fishing.

Being devil's advocate here, OK. First I thought I'd never live to see someone shoot BACK TO BACK perfect 560's at a National Tournament; let alone have only ONE miss in 3 days of shooting.

Now...the devil's advocate part. You and I know that there are people out there now figuring (and many are probably in the PRO division) that now it has come to pass that, just like indoors, you miss a bullseye, one lousy bullseye (5) in a field tournament, and you can fold it up and go home. Miss TWO...and you are relegated to no better than 2nd place! OUTDOORS, even!

So...add to this the mentality that the target needs to be "Changed" because "THEY" are shooting perfect on it now, so the target or rounds need to be made TOUGHER....and you have MORE intimidation.

It took 33 years for ONE person to shoot a 560 FIELD round in National competition...yet I know for a FACT that there are those out there that think the rounds now need to be made tougher? Talk about GOOFY MENTALITY? Say WHAT? Tougher...

Good grief there only have been a handful of perfect 560's on the HUNTER ROUND in National competition in 33 years too! How many thousands of rounds have been shot in National competition over the past 33 years....do that math, and the % of perfects is infinitesimally LOW....

Same with the Vegas round, "THEY" are shooting too many 30X rounds...yeah right....less than 10 perfect 30X rounds (I"m talking baby-X) in nearly 30 years there too....

Only 11 or 12 make the shootoff at the NFAA National INDOOR too....so you have 11 or 12 that shoot 120X...and in the first end....several miss the X and it is over for them.... GOOD DEAL...how many thousands upon thousands of rounds have been shot by everyone shooting at the National tournaments? How many 120X scores? Do that math...and that % is infinitesimally low too.

BUT...the mentality is to "keep the scores down" for the TOP GUNS...as if it is the TOP GUNS that are paying the price of all the bills or something.....

Such mentality of catering to the TOP GUNS in lieu of who pays the bills, IMHO, has NOT helped the NFAA attendance wise. Couple that with the inception of 3-D, the prices of equipment and travel, the archaic and out-dated "perfectly clear" rules...that few understand...and then the CONTRARY opinions of people that have never shot the NFAA rounds and pass down hear-say and embellish that. Add to that the total lack of promotion; not only by the National Organization, but by the CLUBS, the archery shops (they won't make as much money if they don't promote heck out of 3-D and conveniently "forget" about field shooting), and then the SHOOTERS themselves not bothering to promote either. There ya goes...and there is more than that too....

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually you are incorrect about the field forum....it isn't only mostly about equipment....yes there is a lot of talk about it there....but it's also a lot of talking about hunting equipment in the bowhunting forum....FITA equipment in the FITA forum....3D equipment in the 3D forum...traditional equipment in the traditional forum....I think ya get my point. :wink: but that forum has done more for field in the past few years then anything else has....I promise you that. 

But also it's kind of hard to really talk about field right now like we do during the spring and summer since field season is over for the most part....it is the almost Oct you know :wink:

But what I was talking about was actually looking at the new ranges that are popping up....the interest....etc. You actually have to dig into the forum a little if you aren't a regular. I know how it's grown since I got the forum started....and I know how it's growing again on the east coast since I am an active shooter. I also know that there was a good # of more people at Outdoor Nationals this year. There is plenty of shooting going on and coverage :wink:

Basically it's like I said....if you want to shoot field or it's dying or dead in your area/region....it's up to you and others in your area to get it going. Not the NFAA as an org....remember you are the NFAA :wink: 

You have the way to do it by using the boards like the rest of the people have that have started over....from scratch....or kept it going or increased it in their area.

Is it going to be like it was in the 1970s or 80s...no. But traffic on the roads isn't like it was then either :wink: So we might as well forget about it....the people that want to bring it up all the time seem to forget that these are different times....for one just looking at the old attendance #s, which I have a list of sitting on my desk at home....it's pretty obvious to me and others but not some :zip: that part of the decline has to do with the invention of a little game called 3D :wink: the # of shooters going to National events hasn't really gone down....but when you have NFAA Nationals, ASA Classic, and IBO Worlds all within 3 weeks....other then a few Pros nobody is going to hit all three of these....and only a small percentage are going to even go to 2 of the events. So do the math....500 at Nationals, 600-700 at the Classic and about the same at Worlds (just guessing on the 3D events as I haven't looked at the #s). That's over 1800 shooters going to National events. 

The other part of the decline #s has to do with location....but I am not going down that road again right now. There is plenty of reading in the field forum on this subject :chortle: then you have to look at WHY people in your area don't shoot field anymore....if your state had Nationals for years and had good #s and now they have nobody shooting it.....who dropped the ball? I can't help ya there since I was only born in 74 and didn't start shooting really until 97....and field until about 4-5 years ago. 

There are still people shooting obviously....but times are different....but it's pretty obvious to me that if you build it they will come. Because they do every where else. I am lucky to be in an area where I don't have to shoot 3D if I don't want to...there is a field shoot or two every weekend from right after Indoor Nationals until a few weeks after outdoor Nationals within an hour of me every weekend 

But I do know that a lot of areas only have one shoot here or there a year....or they have more and nobody knows....use the boards....advertise just like they do for 3D shoots 

Bottom line make it happen....if we can create new indoor shoots...new 3D shoots...etc then you can get field going again in your area :darkbeer:


----------



## Tarbaby (Oct 12, 2004)

*Field Rounds*

I personally enjoy field archery over 3-d. My club only has 3-d courses presently. I hope one day soon they will change and include field rounds.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Fact: Field archery in New York State is dying...has been for the last 20 years. There are literally only about 6 courses in the entire STATE that have a full 28-target course, and there aren't many more than even have just 14-target courses. For example, I live about 15-20 minutes from a 14-target course (in Vestal...about 10 miles West of Binghamton), but the next closest course is an hour away. For those people that live between the two courses, it isn't exactly convenient to get out a few times a week and shoot a league or get good marks before a state shoot. Even Jimmy D told me over the phone that he could count (right off the top of his head, mind you) 7 different field courses in the Albany area that have closed down in the last 5-10 years. 

It's really a shame, because shooting field archery actually makes you a better shot because of all the different elements that you have to take into account when you do it. 

All I can say is that about 10 years ago, NYS used to get about 200-300 shooters for our Outdoor State shoot, and the last two years, as registration chairman, I've had 66 and 73 respectively. Honestly, I'm not sure why the numbers are dropping. Personally, I think you'd get a lot more people to shoot a FITA round than a Field round if advertised properly, as it's a hell of a lot easier to put a few bails up in a big field than it is to run around and install target butts on a field course.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Fact: Field archery in New York State is dying...has been for the last 20 years. There are literally only about 6 courses in the entire STATE that have a full 28-target course, and there aren't many more than even have just 14-target courses. For example, I live about 15-20 minutes from a 14-target course (in Vestal...about 10 miles West of Binghamton), but the next closest course is an hour away. For those people that live between the two courses, it isn't exactly convenient to get out a few times a week and shoot a league or get good marks before a state shoot. Even Jimmy D told me over the phone that he could count (right off the top of his head, mind you) 7 different field courses in the Albany area that have closed down in the last 5-10 years.
> 
> It's really a shame, because shooting field archery actually makes you a better shot because of all the different elements that you have to take into account when you do it.
> 
> All I can say is that about 10 years ago, NYS used to get about 200-300 shooters for our Outdoor State shoot, and the last two years, as registration chairman, I've had 66 and 73 respectively. Honestly, I'm not sure why the numbers are dropping. Personally, I think you'd get a lot more people to shoot a FITA round than a Field round if advertised properly, as it's a hell of a lot easier to put a few bails up in a big field than it is to run around and install target butts on a field course.


Juice,
I agree with you. I lived in NY state from 1988 until 1994. Up in the Buffalo area, around Jamestown and down into PA...and even into Canada...there was a field shoot EVERY weekend from late March thru to the State Field in August. 
You've lost all of the courses there except what, Evans, and Double-T? I know that Allied and Hawkeye are all 3-D now and have been for years...and they were going STRONG during the time I was there. I got to shoot the Hawkeye course a few times when it was still field...and under the LIGHTS at night....what a gas that was...FIELD SHOOTING AT NIGHT, under the lights! AWESOME!
The courses in Jamestown, NY, Warren, PA, and Bradford, PA where I shot a ton...are gone. Oil City, PA is gone and history (one of the best courses around and TOUGH to boot, but worth shooting)
Now, losing the courses on Sugar Hill due to jerky, drunken, people not even really associated with NYFAB or archery?

I remember from 1988 thru about 1993, there were indeed several HUNDRED shooters at the state field...and now you say only a paltry 73? It isn't all NYFAB's fault, but a lot of it is, too.

Illinois has pretty much the same problem..."they" won't change a thing and keep doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results. No shooters, declining membership, fewer NFAA ranges...and the powers on the State Board insist NOTHING is broken and you shouldn't "fix" what isn't broken, so nothing changes.
When I got to Illinois in 1994, we they had a field shoot scheduled every weekend from May thru Sept. Now there are about 3-4 field ranges still belonging to the NFAA in the entire STATE! Thus, there is maybe one or two field shoots a MONTH; to the point it isn't hardly work practicing to go shoot with the same 20 people twice a month, know what I mean?
Something has got to change...I hear rumors of two more field courses about to bite the dust and say to heck with the IAA.....

One is better off going to IOWA to shoot field! They have more courses and people willing to promote the game.

field14


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Around here it's the 3D that's dying and field archery growing.. many of our local clubs didn't have enough participants to even host a weekly 3D league as in years past. The turnout for field archery is much stronger than 3D at this point in time in the state.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a great deal of interesting reading here. I'm not sure what conclusion I can draw so far but I'm going to take a stab at it;

It seems there may be a thought developing that if field is dying (it is in many areas) it is dying not from lack of promotion at the top, but because of lack of promotion from the bottom, (the local and state level.) Is that what some of you are saying? 

If that IS what you are saying it should be no problem to breathe life back into the sport where it is dying. True? It should be nothing more than our own "Field of Dreams" shouldn't it? If the sport has died because of lack of promotion at the bottom it should be as simple as building it "and they will come." True?


----------



## jonabxring (Jul 30, 2007)

*????*

I don't know if that's right or not; but I'm thinking that while it may be a start, the answer isn't that simple. It will take work, communication, support, and promotion from the bottom to the top. The exposure and promotion I've recieved has come from local and state levels; and I really don't know the ups and downs and inbetweens of whats what.

There is a new field range in Tyler (it's first year) and from what I understand they shoot on Thursday evening; which is great for locals there but as it is a 2hr trip for me, I haven't attended one. The next closest is Buffalo field Archery in Houston and it is a great range, but again about 3hrs away. Since things are relative, some people may be thinking that if only they were so lucky and as close as I am........but that isn't what I'm thinking.

The SYWAT field shoots are often 6+ hours away from "me"; but are hopefully enjoyed by those able to attend. Even the indoor and 3d shoots are hours away and then start to overlap in schelules. Not to mention the different organizations competing for the same weekends but local, state, and national events competing for the same weekends.

While it may be similar to making a "silk purse out of a hogs ear" or simply asking for too much.......as I believe the leaders are doing what they can to support their archers whom are at local, state, and national levels and while they are working hard to just survive; not everyone is gonna be pleased. There is simply too much competion among ourselves, the different formats, the different orgs and more bashing of each other than support as there is a "fear of loosing even more ground".

While it may never happen...wouldn't it be great if there could be greater communication up and down the lines as well as across the lines to other orgs? Wouldn't it be great if in a worst case scenario a "compromise" was worked out so that the best good could be accomplished? Wouldn't it be cool if there was a forum that could explain how much land was needed, initial investment, average # of members needed, pitfalls and what to look out for, advice on building and promoting and maintaining a successful club and/or range? An intense source of knowledge of what works and what doesn't, where ideas and suggestions could be exchanged. Anyway, I could go on; but I really don't know what to say as I don't know what to do.

We all know the definition of "insanity" so obviously if/since we don't like what is happening then something has got to change; unfortunately a lot may need to change and most people would rather look up or down the line and expect others to do the changing.

There are two kind of people....1) those willing to put forth the effort to build a fire in a fireplace and then enjoy the warmth. 2)and then there are those who sit in front of an empty fireplace and say to it, "give me warmth and I'll build a fire".

We all have a part to do.......from the very bottom to the top and it will take communication, understanding, commitment, cooperation, and patience. Perhaps above all unity and I do hope that isn't asking the impossible as while I'm still "young in archery" and pretty much clueless about the bigger picture; my perception is one of us "splintering" apart. 

For those of you that got it going on; best of luck and keep it rocking. For those of us not so lucky, well we got work to do. For those of you with the "answers"; share the wealth....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lazarus that's what I am talking about 

The NFAA isn't going to build and maintain a range for us....and they aren't going to bring us shooters on the local or state level. The PGA doesn't build local courses :wink:

If there is no place to shoot and or nobody telling shooters in your area about shooting field or shooting field how are the people that have never done it but would like to do it or at least try it get to do it. Not to many people are going to go to Nationals or States for that matter if they have never shot a field round before 

All the shooters are still there....they just have to be put on a course.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

mountaintrail bowhunters in binghamton just put in 14 target field course this year


----------



## ccdeer1960 (Sep 17, 2009)

Jbird said:


> Change the tournament format to 14 targets (56 arrows). This can be done in two hours and shouldn't cramp anyone's style. Shoot the first half and go home. For the die hards (like me), eat lunch after the first 14, blind draw for four man squads, and shoot the back 14 like a skins game for 50 cents per target. Worst case you have a lot of fun and loose $7.
> 
> Jbird


Thats the way we did it back in the day,14targets dinner then hit the other 14. 28 target range. I dont know of any ranges like this in southern indiana anymore. It was an all day event ,but you were with friends doing something you enjoyed.Trophys,pins,ribbons. I think we had 40 plus members. Back in the 70's


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

JBird,
Just like I won't spend the money and time for a 40 arrow 3-D event, I wouldn't waste my time and effort to go to only a 14-target FIELD event.

I don't mind the 14-targets, eat a lunchie, and then 14 more...

AND..it is NOT an all day event, since 28 field CAN be done in under 5 hours easily....and right at 5 hours INCLUDING the "lunchie".....

Again, it is, FOR ME, a waste of time to drive all that way for a 14-target tournament; I wouldn't do it.

Someone mentioned the 1970's....heck, I can well remember shooting 56 targets in ONE DAY....and still was off the course by 3PM! Of course, it was the OLD target face and scoring, with use of binoculars...but none of the other techno-toys were invented yet...However, we did, before compounds came on the scene....shoot all 56 targets (224 arrows) with Recurve bows and HOLDING the poundage of the bow...and still got the job done for 56 targets in one day.

Oh, and we STILL had OLD PEOPLE shooting those rounds back then too..and they didn't whine and complain about it...they knew it going in.

I realize times have changed and people don't "have" the time...but that is really BOGUS...they just wont "take" the time. Yet, they can go out and spend ALL DAY for 40 shots on a 3-d course, most of the time which is spent flapping their jaws and sitting and waiting to shoot ONE shot every 20-25 minutes and repeat that process.....

field14


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Analyzing all the negative comments here just sort of ratifies my position that field began to die when 3D was born. Today it languishes simply because 3D is more enjoyable to shoot for the majority. The challenge is totally different and the included skills demanded are a part of the fun in shooting a 3D tournament. I still have never found those mythical 4-5 hour 20 target shoots nor the 20 minutes between shot events though.

Personally, I prefer field archery, but I also love the 3D circuit. However, I am surprised that nobody has mentioned the real reason for the decline and inability to recover for field. In the days when 200 people showed religiously each weekend for the field tourney, there were few organized youth activities. Soccer, baseball, lacrosse, field hockey, football, etc today are the principal reason for the state of field archery. Now, one has to choose between field or 3D if they aren't involved in youth sports or the myriad of other enjoyable recreational activities available. 3D popularity captures the remaining majority of archers for several reasons:

less time involved to shoot; more fun (especially for the majority of archers who are bowhunters); less travel (more facilities/events nearby); absence of field archery facilities (3D ranges cost less in maintenance, land reqts, manpower, and they generate more club income); few field events, but lots of 3D events; 3D is less expensive as the archer only needs their hunting bow, not a separate target outfit to compete; and so on. Not all of these factors may be pertinent in all regions, but they are damn sure prevalent in most areas.

Only a few of us remember the 1950s-1980s when families planned their annual vacations around the NFAA Nationals. Like the local shoots that drew participants usually in the 100s, the nationals and sectionals were not just competitive events, but social gatherings and annual renewals of friendships. The busy life that revolves around youth activities today makes that an unlikely recurrence. There is just too much competition for time to see field archery recapture the magic of old - and magic it was!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

20ftup said:


> I see thre things #1 promotion I am out all the time in the archery community and never hear of one of these shoots
> #2 known distance most people I know think yardage estimation is as much fun as the shooting
> # 3 shooting animal targets is just more fun than shooting the same target over and over I hope to see it make a comeback we need all of the shooting sports to survive and do well if I could ever find a shoot I would go support yall Have fun shoot your bow and pass it on


There is a club in Asheville called Blue Ridge Bowhunters that typically host 2-3 field archery shoots a year. Come spring time look up our schedule at: www.ncfaa-archery.org you will find out about the shoots there no problem...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

field14 said:


> Juice,
> I agree with you. I lived in NY state from 1988 until 1994. Up in the Buffalo area, around Jamestown and down into PA...and even into Canada...there was a field shoot EVERY weekend from late March thru to the State Field in August.
> You've lost all of the courses there except what, Evans, and Double-T? I know that Allied and Hawkeye are all 3-D now and have been for years...and they were going STRONG during the time I was there. I got to shoot the Hawkeye course a few times when it was still field...and under the LIGHTS at night....what a gas that was...FIELD SHOOTING AT NIGHT, under the lights! AWESOME!
> The courses in Jamestown, NY, Warren, PA, and Bradford, PA where I shot a ton...are gone. Oil City, PA is gone and history (one of the best courses around and TOUGH to boot, but worth shooting)
> ...


I sure do miss Hawkeye's course...That was my home course/club when I was a kid...I had a ton of fun at that place...my uncle still lives at the bottom of the hill there. Funny thing is, it was a combination of 3-d starting up (when it was brand spanking new) and the pig headedness of the WNYFAB that killed field archery there...but I won't tell that story here...

In WNY alone here are the clubs from my youth that aren't there anymore:
Newfane
7 clan
Hawkeye
Allied Sportsman
Evans now only maintain 14 (and i suspect it won't be even that before long)
The club in Fort Erie (I can't think of their name right now)
East Aurora

All that is left is Double T and Lasalle its sad

It takes a ton of work to keep up a field course, and a ton more to promote the sport and get people to show up. Unfortunately many aren't willing to do that anymore...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I sure do miss Hawkeye's course...That was my home course/club when I was a kid...I had a ton of fun at that place...my uncle still lives at the bottom of the hill there. Funny thing is, it was a combination of 3-d starting up (when it was brand spanking new) and the pig headedness of the WNYFAB that killed field archery there...but I won't tell that story here...
> 
> In WNY alone here are the clubs from my youth that aren't there anymore:
> Newfane
> ...


Does Allied Sportsman still shoot in the Indoor range they had there? I think it was a "pistol" range, but we shot archery in there for quite a few indoor tournaments. We had a "rotation" of indoor tournaments as well....but not so many places is all. Allied was among them, along with Bison and a couple E and NE of Buffalo a tiny ways...cannot for the life of me remember the names of those....????? There was also one close to the old "Rich Stadium" that had automatic return targets in it; it was expensive as heck to shoot in, so I didn't go there often; opting for Bison or the other one that was East of Buffalo and you shot in the basement of the shop???? I shot a couple of leagues there.

Good heavens! There you have the "rotation" for the summer and then some!...and add in the Skyline (Jamestown), Zippo (Bradford, PA), Oil City, PA, and Warren, PA clubs, and you can well see that in the 90's FIELD shooting was WAY ALIVE and well in Western NY and NW PA!

I never shot at the club in Ft. Erie, but did shoot at the others you mentioned above. What was the one across the "border" in Canada that used to host field shoots a couple of times in the summer?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

field14 said:


> Does Allied Sportsman still shoot in the Indoor range they had there? I think it was a "pistol" range, but we shot archery in there for quite a few indoor tournaments. We had a "rotation" of indoor tournaments as well....but not so many places is all. Allied was among them, along with Bison and a couple E and NE of Buffalo a tiny ways...cannot for the life of me remember the names of those....????? There was also one close to the old "Rich Stadium" that had automatic return targets in it; it was expensive as heck to shoot in, so I didn't go there often; opting for Bison or the other one that was East of Buffalo and you shot in the basement of the shop???? I shot a couple of leagues there.
> 
> Good heavens! There you have the "rotation" for the summer and then some!...and add in the Skyline (Jamestown), Zippo (Bradford, PA), Oil City, PA, and Warren, PA clubs, and you can well see that in the 90's FIELD shooting was WAY ALIVE and well in Western NY and NW PA!
> 
> ...


Don't know about Allied...Did you ever shoot their pistol vs. bow money shoot? That was a blast...

The range with the automatic targets is Leo's...used to be in Depew, thwey moved to East Aurora in the early 90s...

Ft Erie is the the club across the border, I can't remember what they called themselves for the life of me though...

The Range in the basement of the shop is Nick's sporting goods I shot many a league there myself...the range was like 2 feet short of 20 yds so they were never a part of the official rotation...


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

3D is real big around here. Just about every club has a shoot each month. Until recently there were no Field courses. Clinton Co. (which holds the largest 3D shoots each month) opened a 14 target course in Sept. The first shoot, which was called a practice shoot to iron out any potential problems, had a pretty good showing. Quite a few 3D'ers showed up. But many of them complained about having to shoot 4 arrows per target, and many of them left after the first 14 targets. I'll admit that I wasn't ready to shoot 122 arrows, but I shot the 2nd 14 targets. When Clinton CO announced their second Field shoot I was there ready to tackle the course. Mother nature had other plans as she dumped a ton of rain on us after the 3rd target. Shot the first 14 but not the second (no rain gear--duh!). 

My hat's off to the folks at CC for setting up the course, and I'm looking forward to shooting it again next year. Hopefully the turnouts will be much higher for them. Advertising the shoots will be a must. While CC has a great turnout for their 3D shoots, many clubs do not. They complain of dwindling numbers but do very little if any advertising about their shoots. Maybe a flier in an archery shop here and there but that's it. There needs to be more visibilty.

I think the bottom line for Field is that there is not enough courses, at least not around here. We have tons of shooters but the venues aren't there. Promoting the Field shoots is a must but I think you need to tell people exactly what a Field shoot consists of. Don't expect everyone to go to the NFAA website to find out. To some shooting 122 arrows may be too much "work". They want to hang out with friends and BS while shooting "animals". But alot of them would be hooked on Field if given a chance to shoot a tournament and knew what to expect before getting on the course.

So next year I need to clone myself -- 1 to work, 1 to do the "honey-do's", and 1 to shoot the 3d, Field and FITA shoots in our area. Right now we're shooting indoor with the Cincy JOADs, kinda boring after being outdoors all year, BUT I'm receiving excellent coaching on my form from the JOAD coaches. This can only make me better next year when we move outdoors.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Revive Field archery*

I am not wrong or right, but I've read your post and agree with just about every thing you say. 

After I reached 50 I noticed I started complaining about the grueling pace of Field archery especially the season's end tournament which we called the Grand Field here in New Mexico. We shot 28 Hunter, (112 arrows) during the morning of the first day, and then shot 28 animal targets that afternoon, which was only 28 arrows if you didn't miss. Usually it took about 5 1/2 hours on a good day to complete the first day not counting the lunch break. The second day we shot 28 Field with another 112 arrows. Usually finish up about 1:30 or so. Even as a younger male, I was tired at the end of the tournament, but always said I loved it and was looking forward to the next Field shoot.

I think turning 50 brought on the gripes out of me and shooting 40 arrows at 3Ds began to look real good to me. I also agree with you about the cheating on the 3Ds, but 7 years ago I pushed for and was rewarded the Rangefinder's Division here in our club. Since, the surrounding clubs now furnish a Rangefinder;s division for every division now, which I am so proud of. No cheating here in this division!

So, to try to answer your original question, it would appear 3Ds are here to stay. Field archery needs to think about the amount of time and arrows being shot. Take the word grueling out of the game to make Field archery more attractive to new comers and to keep the seniors from doing what I did, which was taking up 3Ds. Here in New Mexico each archer could shoot 40 3D targets, 40 arrows, and be done by no later than 2:00 o'clock. That included a break for lunch. At state Field tournaments, I ate a candy bar and drank a coke, skipping lunch, so we could get through by 4:00 oclock. That's a very long day and a young man's game.
Again I am not wrong or right. That's just the way I viewed the past. r302:wink:


----------

